# shrink your amygdala to become more productive and low inhib!



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

"Increased amygdala activation and size is consistently found in patients suffering from social anxiety disorder (SAD)"

amygdala makes you lazy:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/08/180822090455.htm




mushrooms and lsd shrink amygdala/ lower its activation

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006322314002753

https://psychcentral.com/news/2017/...y-reset-depressed-patients-brains/127389.html

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5416695/

dosis:

"two doses of psilocybin (10 mg and 25 mg), with the second dose a week after the first"

"hallucinogen psilocybin (.16 mg/kg)"


do this dosis once a year and you are set


bonus:

propanolol for low inhib maxxing

https://www.businessinsider.com/study-propranolol-may-one-day-cure-fear-2016-6


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

The best version of myself came when I took LSD for the first time, i became so productive, but then i went back to normal procrastinating after a few months, think it's time for a low dose trip


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> The best version of myself came when I took LSD for the first time, i became so productive, but then i went back to normal procrastinating after a few months, think it's time for a low dose trip




in the studies the used a very high dosis

you need a higher dosis to achieve long lasting effects

microdosing is a meme


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> in the studies the used a very high dosis
> 
> you need a higher dosis to achieve long lasting effects
> 
> microdosing is a meme


i dont microdose, i just do low doses like 100-150


----------



## StoicSperg (Nov 19, 2018)

My amygdala is this big help!


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i dont microdose, i just do low doses like 100-150



yes if it works for you can do that in the study they used rather large dosis though

note that most mushrooms only contain 2% to .4% psilocybin

and they used 10/25mg of pure psilocybin...


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> yes if it works for you can do that in the study they used rather large dosis though
> 
> note that most mushrooms only contain 2% to .4% psilocybin
> 
> and they used 10/25mg of pure psilocybin...


i actually have 10 tabs of LSD in an envelope right now, but theyve been here for like 6 months


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i actually have 10 tabs of LSD in an envelope right now, but theyve been here for like 6 months




MEGATRIP WHEN?


StormlitAqua said:


> My amygdala is this big help!




life is too short to have a big amygdala ngl


----------



## Veganist (Nov 19, 2018)

iirc psychopaths and sociopaths have non functionining areas of their brain and amygdala is one of those


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> MEGATRIP WHEN?
> 
> 
> 
> life is too short to have a big amygdala ngl


NO FUCKING WAY, i need to have everything in my life set for me to megatrip, imagine tripping and then getting these stupid BDD and lookism thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Amygdla is responsible for your memory and sex drive. Is it really a good idea to shrink it?


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Veganist said:


> iirc psychopaths and sociopaths have non functionining areas of their brain and amygdala is one of those




they amygdala is very inactive

psychopath are very low inhib due to this

"Another astounding finding was that, in lab tests, a Tibetan monk had no startle reflex reaction to “a gun being fired just centimeters away from the ear: the maximal threshold of human acoustical tolerance,” reports Dutton. Ekman, and his co-researchers, Robert Levenson and Richard Davidson, concluded, according to Dutton, that “practicing a relaxed state of mind” is conducive to “keeping a cool head at one time or another.”

Yet it appears that psychopaths don’t need that meditative practice to stay calm under pressure and or to be inordinately observant, especially of weaknesses in others.

Psychopaths feel little or none of the arousal reactions (heart beat, sweat, blood pressure, etc.) that others have when viewing “a series of horrific, nauseating and erotic images,” found Dutton. Like the monks, psychopaths have greater self-mastery of their emotions. Unlike the monks, however, they seem to be born with this capacity to not feel nor react.“

https://www.forbes.com/sites/karean...like-to-psychopaths-monks-and-the-rest-of-us/

and what do monks? they meditate..and what does meditation..it shrinks the amygdala...but ofc we dont have the time to meditate 6h per day everyday for 20 years somewhere in tibet so we have to speed things up a little...

if you follow this guide you will become low inhib but your ability for empathy remains intact


basically you become a high empathy low inhib chad 

ideal ngl


battlefieldincel said:


> Amygdla is responsible for your memory and sex drive. Is it really a good idea to shrink it?




https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...onnectivity-the-amygdala-predicts-anxiety?amp

you tell me bro
____________________________________

btw if you live in the eu you can easily order magic mushrooms from holland

no need for dark web or dealer

even though they only sell truffel which are basically the same but they are weaker so you have to consume an higher amount to get the same affect


just click here:

https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en


----------



## Wincel (Nov 19, 2018)

I think I'm just gonna take some phenibut...


----------



## VST (Nov 19, 2018)

LSD is a legit wonder drug. I still don't understand why it's so restricted when it has less negative side-effects than the shit you might get from pharmacies.


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Wincel said:


> I think I'm just gonna take some phenibut...



does it affect the amygdala?

can u post studies regarding the amygdala?

does it deliever long term results like psilocybin?


also what is this?




VST said:


> LSD is a legit wonder drug. I still don't understand why it's so restricted when it has less negative side-effects than the shit you might get from pharmacies.



legit


----------



## Wincel (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> does it affect the amygdala?
> 
> can u post studies regarding the amygdala?
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about your fancy amygdala (and I couldn't find a study anyway), but I found an anecdote a long time ago in a post on /r9k/ that some robot virgin ascended and fucked three girls in a week after taking a dose, A lot of people claim that it is like legal ecstasy, and maxes out your personality for a time. The problem with it is that it is easy to get addicted and overdose, so I would have to limit myself on it. Mostly a short-term drug. I'm not educated on it, all I know about it is that its legal and I wanna try it out. https://www.therecoveryvillage.com/phenibut-addiction/side-effects/ Here's a shitty page describing some of the effects.


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

*Study finds mushrooms are the safest drug*

*https://www.theguardian.com/society...ogenic-mushrooms-safest-recreational-drug-lsd*

*you can order here:*

https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

The amygdala is for anger and fear and shit like that too. If you wanna shrink that and be a beta male or a retard who doesn't know danger then go ahead lol


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> The amygdala is for anger and fear and shit like that too. If you wanna shrink that and be a beta male or a retard who doesn't know danger then go ahead lol





> Individuals with psychopathy showed significant volume reductions in the amygdala compared with controls (left, 17.1%; right, 18.9%).



high empathy low inhib chadcel or death tbh



https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> high empathy low inhib chadcel or death tbh
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en


High empathy =! Low anger. If someone shoves me I'm gonna be angry and break their fucking face because amygdala activity. I'm not gonna take that shit and be a doormat/helpless


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> High empathy =! Low anger. If someone shoves me I'm gonna be angry and break their fucking face because amygdala activity. I'm not gonna take that shit and be a doormat/helpless




you misunderstand me

mushrooms /lsd wont affect your empathy

it will be same as before

it will just make you low inhib like a psychopath...but since it doesnt affect empathy you will still be empathic

basically you become a high empathy psychopath if that makes sense

anger has nothing to do with empathy btw


i respect your decision though


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> you misunderstand me
> 
> mushrooms /lsd wont affect your empathy
> 
> ...


Shrinking the amygdala will affect all primal emotions so your argument is built on not faulty information but not understanding the whole picture


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Shrinking the amygdala will affect all primal emotions so your argument is built on not faulty information but not understanding the whole picture


didnt u say u were amygdalamaxxing..


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> didnt u say u were amygdalamaxxing..


No lol


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> didnt u say u were amygdalamaxxing..




advanced psychopath badboy game

ascend yourself but prevent other people from doing so


mirin hard

dark triad in motion


Tony said:


> didnt u say u were amygdalamaxxing..




advanced psychopath badboy game

ascend yourself but prevent other people from doing so


mirin hard

dark triad in motion


----------



## tallcel (Nov 20, 2018)

@MentalCel


----------



## MentalCel (Nov 20, 2018)

tallcel said:


> @MentalCel


Pog


----------



## paulus (Nov 20, 2018)

inhibition lvl is off the charts here

high inhibcels will never ascends

your amygdala is CUCKING YOU HARD


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 20, 2018)

How to shrink legally


----------



## paulus (Nov 20, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> How to shrink legally



move to the netherlands


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 20, 2018)

paulus said:


> psilocybin


me miss psilocybincel


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 20, 2018)

paulus said:


> move to the netherlands


Just get mogged theory


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Nov 20, 2018)

I already have the worst memory in human history.

Don't need it being even worse.

Im protecting my amygdala.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

paulus said:


> amygdala








Wasn't that boss in bloodborne?

Amy?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2018)

Creep said:


> I already have the worst memory in human history.
> 
> Don't need it being even worse.


adderall helps


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

okay guys i just recived my package from 

https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en

no problems with customs

good quality 


legit

they ship to uk, europe (except scandinavia) and the us

its over for scandicels and australiacels tho


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 22, 2018)

paulus said:


> VST said:
> 
> 
> > LSD is a legit wonder drug. I still don't understand why it's so restricted when it has less negative side-effects than the shit you might get from pharmacies.


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 22, 2018)

Let me know how it goes this may be a legit way to lowinhibmaxx


----------



## paulus (Nov 22, 2018)

its legit bros

you really need to lsd/mushroom max from time to time to realize 

hold on! wtf am i doing here?


how much fear and inhibition dictates you life...


and you really need drugmax to realize this bc your brain is cuckin u hard !


even in this moment your amygdala names you 100 reasons not do it...how its stupid n shit

but i tell you what - the same voice which is telling you not do it right now is the same voice which is responsible that you are in the position you are right now...

not really happy

worried of how other people perceive you
worried about looks
worried about ageing
worried about the future
worried about being not good enough 


i say...fuck this voice


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2018)

It is over.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

how do you cope. life is all you can eat buffet and you are too afraid to taste the best pieces. stick to noodles while i clean up the steak and caviar section


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

good shit


----------



## Fat cunt (Jul 13, 2019)

Gudru said:


> good shit


Ik zei t je toch


----------



## Wool (Jul 14, 2019)

paulus said:


> okay guys i just recived my package from
> 
> https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en
> 
> ...


these are magic truffles not magin mushrooms though. ans significantly less potent than lsd


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

Wool said:


> these are magic truffles not magin mushrooms though. ans significantly less potent than lsd



thats why you take 15-25gramm of truffles instead of 3gramms mushrooms...through change of dosis you can get the same amount of psilocybin


you can use this programm as help for calculation






Shroomery - Magic Mushroom Dosage Calculator


Roughly estimates a dosage in grams based on the species and potency of the mushroom, whether or not it's dried, and other factors.




www.shroomery.org





btw damn at this redpill images










its over if you dont psilocybin or lsd max in 2019


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

yep, psychopaths have poor amygdala function, its why being low inhibition is a primary characteristic of psychopathy.


----------



## psycophsez (Dec 31, 2019)

paulus said:


> okay guys i just recived my package from
> 
> https://www.avalonmagicplants.com/mushrooms/magic-truffles/?language=en
> 
> ...



Which ones did you get from that list?


----------



## Baller1 (Dec 31, 2019)

What is the recommended dosage for microdosing truffles and how often?


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Mar 8, 2021)

*FOOLS
AMYGDALA + TESTOSTERONE = CHAD BRAIN
UBER FIGHTING ABILITY, FACE MUSCLES MORPH TO CHAD MUSCLES, YOU GET PCT DURING AMYGDALA HIJACK IF U DO IT RIGHT












Amygdala Activity Increased by Testosterone When People Face Socially Threatening Situations - Neuroscience News


A new study reports the amygdala is influenced by motivation rather than emotion.




neurosciencenews.com





and you get chad cool during any other occasion, especially with women
the way you mentioned is the incel way*


----------



## altfute (Mar 9, 2021)

bombardieru123 said:


> *FOOLS
> AMYGDALA + TESTOSTERONE = CHAD BRAIN
> UBER FIGHTING ABILITY, FACE MUSCLES MORPH TO CHAD MUSCLES, YOU GET PCT DURING AMYGDALA HIJACK IF U DO IT RIGHT
> View attachment 1031026
> ...


study says "Testosterone increases amygdala activity in a person who is approaching a socially threatening situation and decreases the activity when such a situation is avoided." not that amygdala reduces test its how you use it.
*if you dont lock eyes with people as you walk by you are literally lowering your test on purpose and not trying.*

found a torrent for the shrooms study mentioned, worth a look at the graphs file related


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 7, 2022)

paulus said:


> "Increased amygdala activation and size is consistently found in patients suffering from social anxiety disorder (SAD)"
> 
> amygdala makes you lazy:
> 
> ...


@Seth Walsh @Cope

Thoughts on OP?

Oh boy do i need to shrink my amydala

Looksmaxxing and NT/Low inhib maxxing is the recipe for optimizing life quality tbh


----------

